# poorboys black hole glaze and natty blue pasty wax



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

this is my first review and it is simply because i could find nothing about this on the internet

i bought this of ebay as a package just to try something different and all i can say is wow its amazing.

its so easy to work with for someone who is a complete amateur at the whole detailing scene

this is easy to apply answer easy to wipe off....it hazes over so quick and rubs off so easy and gives a great shine here are the pictures


























































ill update with how much protection it gives when it rains etc


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

looks great mate , tyres need dressing though  also i hope your ready to start spending money as it gets addictive lol


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

don't think you're going to get much protection from this, it's a glass, not a wax or a sealant, i.e covers swirls, doesn't add protection


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

yeah but i also applied natty blue pasty wax


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Black hole is great stuff. If u fancy a different wax to top it off try Chem Guys Petes 53 it gices a real good wetlook to the paint. I habe noticed when applyimg Black hole if u work it until it has almost dissapeared u get better results when u buff it off. 

You have done a great Job on ur car looks brill



Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've just finished correcting my car, and I finished with Black hole and nattys paste. As you say very easy to apply and buff off, I used machine to apply them though with blue and red hex pads, I found the application and coverage to be more even by machine and got a thinner layer of wax, which I could layer. The beading is nice and the paint feels like glass!


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

i used by hand and it was brilliant even for a novice like me


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

The thing to be careful with when using Black Hole by hand is making sure you spread it thin enough and work it in enough so that it doesn't smear when you remove it. But it is a great product.


----------



## Tizzer (Sep 2, 2012)

Helpful post - looking good. Awesome reflections.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Superb work.SJ.


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

thanks so much people just thought id give it a go as i couldn't really find one


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Just recieved a bottle of black hole. Looking forward to getting stuck in with it this weekend when i get my beemer out of the bodyshop. Thats a good job you made of your motor.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks great. Great combo for the price in my opinion


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I love black hole it gives such good results with little effort I top off with Collinite 845 gives great protection.


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Always have a bottle of blackhole in my arsenal - top stuff. Car looks great buddy.

Get those tyres dressed and it will complete the look!


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

ill get tire dressing next

thanks for all the great responses


----------



## mikey_d (May 2, 2011)

Looks awesome i just bought some of this today and the red nattys wax look forward to using it


----------



## TomSinclair (Apr 14, 2011)

Just bought black hole and natty's blue myself, hopefully I can get the same mirror finish you've managed on my soft as cheese paint!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks great mate and a very good combo of products. 
If you ever want to try another combo this is the best I have found on dark paints!!!


----------



## BenC1985 (Jun 18, 2013)

I used blackhole for the first time a month ago topped with dodo juice purple haze wax and i was mega impressed.


----------



## Penfold90 (Jun 22, 2013)

+1 for black hole and purple haze!


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Penfold90 said:


> +1 for black hole and purple haze!


Great combo I love these 2 products for darker colours.


----------

